# Hypogastric Nerve Block



## celcano (Sep 27, 2014)

My physician has billed for a bilateral superior hypogastric nerve block (64517-50) which hits an edit in our billing software.  From what I could find, modifiers 50, LT and RT are not to be used.  Can this be a bilateral procedure?
Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## mhstrauss (Sep 29, 2014)

celcano said:


> My physician has billed for a bilateral superior hypogastric nerve block (64517-50) which hits an edit in our billing software.  From what I could find, modifiers 50, LT and RT are not to be used.  Can this be a bilateral procedure?
> Thank you for any assistance.



My opinion on this, is that since the superior hypogastric plexus (64517) is a more centralized structure, there's no bilateral allowance for the procedure.


----------



## celcano (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you, Meagan.  I thought that, but since I still don't know a lot about pain management, wanted to be sure.


----------

